# Keto and lager



## jamieA (Jan 15, 2014)

Evening all, registered on here to try and get a little bit of help and advice

Ive been on the keto diet a couple of weeks and the fat is dropping off nicely

The problem is, every saturday I enjoy to go out with mates in the afternoon to watch the footy and have 4 or 5 pints of calsberg ( dont drink anything but )

Just wanted to know what effects this would have on my diet etc.. ?

Appreciate your responses

Thanks

Jamie


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Consider it your carbup!!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

jamieA said:


> Evening all, registered on here to try and get a little bit of help and advice
> 
> Ive been on the keto diet a couple of weeks and the fat is dropping off nicely
> 
> ...


i would just stick to some water, is there a NEED to drink beer with everyone?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Consider it your carbup!!


what.... empty calories? haha i would just stick to some water imo


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

jamieA said:


> Evening all, registered on here to try and get a little bit of help and advice
> 
> Ive been on the keto diet a couple of weeks and the fat is dropping off nicely
> 
> ...


Yeah I know how you feel mate, I was in your situation

You just learn to say no and drink water/diet coke.etc

It's hard at first, but then it doesn't seem that bad after a while


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

I am pretty sure it will take you out of ketosis, so your keto will then start again, I would rather have a nice feast to get kicked out of it than a few pints. But if that's what you want to do mate, that's fine. If you are losing weight slowly, then it's all gravy. If you stop losing weight, then it might be a case of adjusting.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Jayster said:


> I am pretty sure it will take you out of ketosis, so your keto will then start again, I would rather have a nice feast to get kicked out of it than a few pints. But if that's what you want to do mate, that's fine. If you are losing weight slowly, then it's all gravy. If you stop losing weight, then it might be a case of adjusting.


I agree.

Either that or get properly f*cked on a proper drink if you're gonna kick yourself out of keto


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bigforbday said:


> what.... empty calories? haha i would just stick to some water imo


How would you carbup?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Ket and larger - great combo


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

There's nothing like drinking a pint of p1ss to ruin your hard work


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd use high gi carbs so pancakes and crumpets with jam lol

Beer will lower his blood sugar but if he carbs up on same day no bother IMO nice to have a treat one a week


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

If ur strictly following keto 6days a week then why not.

Is it ideal...no. Can u still make progress...sure. Might just take a little longer

If ur not competing or making money from your physique then why put your life on hold?


----------

